# Which stabilizer?



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Got my RedHead Kronik recently and spent a couple hours shooting yesterday. Love this bow...very smooth...but I'm new to it, so what do I know?!? Theres a little bit of vibrating noise on the release. It has limb dampeners on both limbs, and 4 total string dampeners.

Would a stabilizer on the front help quiet down? Or, any other add-ons that might help? Its not terrible, but I don't want to risk only injuring an animal if it ducks or jumps.

Oh...also...I see plenty of them out there for under $40...so which would you choose if you were keeping it in the lower price range. Thanks!


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

is your bow tuned?...pm. me your e/mail address and I'll forward you a great article, step-by-step way to tune your bow... mine was out of whack, had noise, vibration, "floppy" arrows etc... I'm not an expert, just a stubborn shooter who wants things right!


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

It was tuned by the guys at BPS. Its pretty dang accurate, but again, I'm new to bows and may not know what it should be! I've got a little noise and a little vibration...I may just have to stop by one of the local archery shops here in SA and have them take a look to make sure.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like something is loose. The rest, sight and other accesories might make a noise. Check everything for tightness then grip the bow and smack the back of the sight window and listen for any noise. Yes, an active stabilizer will make the bow quieter. Doinker makes a good one as well as NAP and others. Just make sure it is an acive stabilizer.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Can you describe the noise better? Is it a light rattling? Mechanical type vibration? A twanging? 

As stated above, hold the bow tightly and bang on the riser with the palm of your hand and make sure you don't have any loose accessories.

If it's not a loose accessory, my best guess without more info is it's gonna be string noise. If it is string noise, a stabilizer will take some vibration out of the bow, but, it won't come near fixing the problem. (As an aside, in my opinion, stabilizers are way overrated in vibration control). First thing is to try and figure out why you have string noise? There are several things that can cause it.

Post up the following info if you can?

Your Draw length?
Draw weight you are shooting?
Brand of arrow and size?
Arrow length?


----------



## jan1 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Bow Noise*

If you have string vibration, noise, you may want to try out an STS string noise suppressor. Will stop string vibration cold and will make quiet bows even quieter.
Secondly, a stabilizer may help some with noise suppression. However, a stabilizer is only one piece of the noise puzzle. As noted, tune your bow, but, it probably is tuned pretty well if you bought it new and it was set up properly at the bow counter. Some BPS staff actually do know how to do this; some, not so much. Tighten all screws and bolts.
Secondly, note that a stabilizer plays more than one role. It is also intended to minimize torque, or bow twisting, that occurs at string release(Note, torque is a function of more than one factor). In fact, a stabilizer is mostly intended to arrest torque and to minimize sight sweep(side to side pin sight pin motion) prior to the shot rather than to arrest noise alone. Again, it may attenuate noise also depending on stabilizer material composition
This noted, consider a B-Stinger Stabilizer. Google B-Stinger. Some people feel these are somewhat awkard on first use, but, I will say this stabilizer works for me and I have tried every stabilizer on the market(or so it seems). Google STS, also. 
These two devices work as advertised. 
Regards and best of luck.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*WHAT EVERONE HAS SAID*

One last thing to be sure of is spline weight. be sure you're not shooting too light of an arrow. this is seen more often than you would think. mainly due to trying for that "TOP SPEED". Speed is good and bad. just have your arrows with feild tips weighed and divide by the poundage your pulling.


----------

